# Forgetting things!!



## SmallTownGirl

I seem to be forgetting things lately,names,things I was about to say or do, places,people ,I even forgot that it is 2011 this year!!I never usually forget things easily.Is it just the Anxiety and the depression or something worse?Because it is really worrying me.


----------



## feministcat

happens to me alot. i think it's common with anxiety and depression.


----------



## Kpanic

SmallTownGirl said:


> I seem to be forgetting things lately,names,things I was about to say or do, places,people ,I even forgot that it is 2011 this year!!I never usually forget things easily.Is it just the Anxiety and the depression or something worse?Because it is really worrying me.


I have recovered, at least about 95% or so.... I still forget quite a bit of stuff. Very common side effect of anxiety.


----------



## BlueTank

Yes this happens. It will get better. As you get better your memory will. Did you have memory issues before DP/DR? I did. Just how I am. i'm a dreamer and a space case and I tend to forget certain things. DP/DR exaggerated it. I can manage life now though. I hope not too many people notice.

I used to be really really good at knowing what i've told people. Now I repeat stories like an old man. I tell people to let me know right away if i've said it before, and that they can pardon me as its going to keep happening. If the last year has shown anything, it would be very hard to change.


----------



## flat

I....ummm....forgot what I was going to say


----------



## SmallTownGirl

BlueTank said:


> Yes this happens. It will get better. As you get better your memory will. Did you have memory issues before DP/DR? I did. Just how I am. i'm a dreamer and a space case and I tend to forget certain things. DP/DR exaggerated it. I can manage life now though. I hope not too many people notice.
> 
> I used to be really really good at knowing what i've told people. Now I repeat stories like an old man. I tell people to let me know right away if i've said it before, and that they can pardon me as its going to keep happening. If the last year has shown anything, it would be very hard to change.


I never really forgot very many thing before DP/DR,but now I even forgot my password!so now I'm writing everything down on notes to make sure that I remember them!lol!.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday

This is a very common thing people with dp/dr experience. The only thing you can do is bear with it until your dp/dr heals. Worrying about it is going to make it a thousand times worse. The best thing you can do is accept it and your dp/dr. I definitely know personally that it's easier said than done.


----------



## Frosty

SmallTownGirl said:


> I never really forgot very many thing before DP/DR,but now I even forgot my password!so now I'm writing everything down on notes to make sure that I remember them!lol!.


IKR! i can't remember passwords, or addresses, or streets, or names, or faces, or pretty much anything anymore. ill set something down and it pretty much disappears 5 seconds later, one of the worst things about this shit.


----------



## SmallTownGirl

Frosty said:


> IKR! i can't remember passwords, or addresses, or streets, or names, or faces, or pretty much anything anymore. ill set something down and it pretty much disappears 5 seconds later, one of the worst things about this shit.










Yeah I understand it really ruins your life.


----------



## harisluvis

It happens to me too, most of time I’m forgetting the place where I kept my phone and I forgot some past things which happened to me specially places and person’s name.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes

I used to forget things because I would detach myself from situations and just tell myself I would process them later. I try to make sure I am present, sometimes it happens slowly. I also think I get afraid of holding on to certain information because I don't want to deal with it. Confusing, but good to realize!

Don't stress out about it though, you will always have another chance


----------



## kate_edwin

everyone forgets what year it is for the first couple months of the year







i used ot have a daily planner, where there was a line for each hour in the day, i'd write out my schedule then go back at the end of the day and put in what else i'd done, it helped remembering things for a while. i make a lot of notes and lists for things i need to remember...i'm always loosing things and forgetting things.


----------



## young and confused

I have the same problem with bad memory. I also hope that it isn't something worse. I just read this article and it freaked me out...

http://articles.cnn.com/2009-12-14/health/frontotemporal.dementia_1_frontotemporal-dementia-doctors-frontal-lobes?_s=PM:HEALTH

Sorry if something like this freaks you out, but we have to investigate all possibilities. Depression and anxiety (or just plain DPD) are most likely the culprit, but I thought of your post when I read the article.


----------



## Fabricio

SmallTownGirl said:


> I seem to be forgetting things lately,names,things I was about to say or do, places,people ,I even forgot that it is 2011 this year!!I never usually forget things easily.Is it just the Anxiety and the depression or something worse?Because it is really worrying me.


Thats is normal having DP. I used to be a good speaker, and now I am worst.


----------



## Laurieta

Instead of thinking about this gon and chek yourself, talk to the specialist and see what you could do to get better. I am sure that this is something that you could cure. So think positive and don't worry. Just don't leave things like this


----------

